# Man my Female is Awesome



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 1, 2012)

34 eggs just one month after laying 28. She's a real trooper!


----------



## wellington (Mar 1, 2012)

WOW, you better be giving her some time off and extra treats


----------



## Neal (Mar 1, 2012)

I say the same thing about my wi....uh...tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2012)

What, Neal...that she needs extra treats and time off, or that she's AWESOME!!!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 1, 2012)

Trust me I treat her like a princess! Haha hence the excellent production. And her fertilization rates are off the charts! Only one egg didn't hatch this past clutch.



Neal said:


> I say the same thing about my wi....uh...tortoise.



Your wife lays eggs Neal? I'd have never guessed... Haha


----------



## Irwin4530 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am sore just thinking about it!!!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 1, 2012)

When are we going to see pics of these beauties? I'd love to "meet" your herd.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 1, 2012)

Since day one its hasn't let me upload pics!  says file error...


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 1, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Since day one its hasn't let me upload pics!  says file error...



hey ! 
heard your having picture trouble.
what are the steps you are taking to trying to upload them?
maybe i can help


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 1, 2012)

Tom said:


> When are we going to see pics of these beauties? I'd love to "meet" your herd.



I got to see some pics neener neener!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 1, 2012)

I go to upload an attatchment, I select the pic, and it says file error. This is the only site I have trouble uploading in for some reason... :/


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Weda737 (Mar 1, 2012)

What do you do with all those babies. I could barely find homes for corn snakes, and they don't cost near as much. But I worry too much about where they go, if they will be taken care of.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 1, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> I go to upload an attatchment, I select the pic, and it says file error. This is the only site I have trouble uploading in for some reason... :/



have you tried using photobucket yet?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 1, 2012)

nicoleandrocky said:


> Arizona Sulcata said:
> 
> 
> > I go to upload an attatchment, I select the pic, and it says file error. This is the only site I have trouble uploading in for some reason... :/
> ...



I just figured it out. I'm always on the Tortoise Forum app on my phone, thats most likely the issue. Whenever I get some free time I will upload pics to my computer and post them.


----------



## Katherine (Mar 1, 2012)

They certainly stay busy! How many clutches a season does she usually give you?


----------



## Tom (Mar 1, 2012)

I use tinypic.com for posting pics. Its hassle free, they require no account and no cost. Plus its so easy that even a non-computer guy like me can easily figure it out.

Just upload any size pic, then copy/paste the IMG code into your forum post.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 1, 2012)

Weda737 said:


> What do you do with all those babies. I could barely find homes for corn snakes, and they don't cost near as much. But I worry too much about where they go, if they will be taken care of.



They definitely all end up very well taken care of I can assure you. Plus tortoises are cooler than snakes  Haha kidding, kinda.



katherine said:


> They certainly stay busy! How many clutches a season does she usually give you?



Depends on the weather mostly. Usually about 8/year. More if the weather cooperates and less if it doesn't.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 1, 2012)

sounds good.  good luck!


----------



## Weda737 (Mar 1, 2012)

People can be so specist.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 1, 2012)

Weda737 said:


> People can be so specist.



Haha I love it!


----------

